# This is just so, so, so, so wrong...



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

Wow! I am embarrassed, ashamed, mortified, etc., etc., etc.

I completely missed my Little Bear's birthday yesterday. I knew it was coming and somehow I totally missed it.

Heidi turned <span style="color: #3333FF"><span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'><span style='font-size: 14pt'>5</span></span></span> yesterday. I can't believe she's five years old; it seems like yesterday I was going to pick her up from the breeder. She was born on March 18th, 2003.

It seems like she's still "talking" to me, so I don't think I'm in too much trouble with her. We'll have to have a belated celebration, and, hopefully, get a pic or two posted.

Lots of










































to my girl. I love you, Little Bear.


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Happy 5 + 1 day, Heidi! Hope Mom gets you lots of new toys and goodies for being late.


----------



## butterfingers (Jun 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday sweetheart!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)

girl!!!


----------



## ldpeterson (Feb 13, 2005)

Happy belated birthday Heidi!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Happy Belated Birthday Heidi!!!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

You forgot her birthday







and there are no pictures?!!! Well, that's it, Heidi's coming home with me. Gracie has 2 frisbees, she'll share one with Heidi









Happy Bark Day Heidi!!!!


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

happy belated birthday, sweet girl
















yea, susan, what's up with the no picture thing???


----------



## Heidi's Mom (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks, everyone, for the birthday wishes for Heidi.

Sorry about the absence of pictures. No pictures = I have dial up. It is such a pain to download/upload/whatever and get them posted on Photobucket and then on here. 

Our only other option here is Comcast cable and it's way more than I can afford. I looked into it last fall and it would have cost close to $60/month. Working for a non-profit at a liveable (but not huge) salary, I chose to stick with $9.95/month dial up. We're outside of Verizon's service area.











> Originally Posted By: JenM66Gracie has 2 frisbees, she'll share one with Heidi


Heidi was just reading over my shoulder and has called a taxi. She should be there within the hour. Anything for a frisbee, you know!


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Heidis Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: JenM66Gracie has 2 frisbees, she'll share one with Heidi
> ...


Gracie's sitting in the window watching, waiting


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

Happy Belated Birthday and many more!


----------

